
10 infuriating buzzwords that should be banned in 2016 - Kittykn
http://www.thememo.com/2015/12/22/annoying-buzzwords-2015-2016-office-jargon/
======
hanyoon
Buzzwords and click-bait titles are equally infuriating. _ahem_

------
reallydontask
for some reason Going Forward always irritates, so that'd be my number 1.

